# found a great trick to make them come back!



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

My sister gave me this tip...maybe you all knew it, but I didn't!

Brinkley often gets out the front door b/c my kids leave it open inadvertently...and it SCARES me to death b/c we live on a busy street and he runs FROM me and absolutely WILL NOT come!! I have coerced him a few times with treats...but he is catching on to that....









My sister said instead of walking toward him...to run FROM HIM and call him at the same time...then HE will chase ME!!!
I did it yesterday...and it worked!







Right away!!! Perfectly!!! I was SO thrilled!
We will see how long it works before he catches on to it too like the treats....


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

HAHA, I can see you running with your arms all in the air like a lunatic screaming "BRINKLEYYYYYYYY!!! BRINKLEYYYYYYYY!"


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

thats a cool trick! parker doesnt run from me so i cant try it out. i started working with him every day going to the mail box when the street isnt so busy (but ours prob doesnt get as busy as urs) he seemes to listen pretty well...hasnt even tried to go in the street unless he sees someone he wants to say hi too, so that is something i have to work on. maybe next time he runs to see someone i will run away! might make the neighbors think im crazy though! lol


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

ive tried running away from jongee too when she had the habit running out the door (she doesnt do it anymore but i know shes waiting for the right moment )

most of the time she was too busy sniffing around doing her own buisness, she ignored me running away from her so i feel like an idiot running bymyself









but then im lucky that i live on a cul de sac (??) and theres barely any cars around and even if there are cars they drive really slowly ,but then it still scares me to death


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi has done that a few times. My dad was the one that figured out if I started to leave she would follow me. I don't even have to run. I just start to go in and Lexi follows. Also I discovered if Lexi won't come into a room with me if I shut the door and then reopen it she will happily come into the room.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i wish my dogs would run after me. i've tried that in the house. what worked for me a few times is that i faked that i was hurt. and then they'd come running to me like "are you allrigth" and when they realized that there was nothing wrong---they didnt care anymore. LOL


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Kodie will run away too... but when i run he chases me! but when i stop running and bend down to get him... he takes off!! lol.. I think its because we play like that... we run after each other and i usually end up hiding from him... and he can NEVER find me... hahahha..hehe. He defently NOT a hunting dog. -_- but anyway... kodie will stop running away from me when i really get mad at him and yell. he will stand where he is and FREEZE.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Dec 10 2004, 04:00 PM
> *Kodie will run away too... but when i run he chases me!  but when i stop running and bend down to get him... he takes off!! lol..  I think its because we play like that... we run after each other and i usually end up hiding from him... and he can NEVER find me... hahahha..hehe.  He defently NOT a hunting dog. -_-  but anyway... kodie will stop running away from me when i really get mad at him and yell.  he will stand where he is and FREEZE.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21956*


[/QUOTE]


Brinkley would NOT stop or FREEZE...he was very naughty... I really had to snatch him fast when my trick worked though b/c he was getting ready to dart off again...probably playing...but it scares me SO bad that he will run in the road or KEEP running down the street or something...







Especially when he is being SO defiant!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

LOL that is hillarious, but make a lot of sense!!







Thanks!







Caesar is also one of those that when hes running freely outside, there is no catching him. It is like the wind that blows in his ears as he is running makes him lose his hearing! :lol:


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie_@Dec 10 2004, 04:43 PM
> *It is like the wind  that blows in his ears as he is running makes him lose his hearing! :lol:
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21968*


[/QUOTE]


Right!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Dec 10 2004, 04:00 PM
> *Kodie will run away too... but when i run he chases me!  but when i stop running and bend down to get him... he takes off!! lol..  I think its because we play like that... we run after each other and i usually end up hiding from him... and he can NEVER find me... hahahha..hehe.  He defently NOT a hunting dog. -_-  but anyway... kodie will stop running away from me when i really get mad at him and yell.  he will stand where he is and FREEZE.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21956*


[/QUOTE]

Hey your sig is really nice!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Dec 10 2004, 05:31 PM
> *Hey your sig is really nice!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21995*


[/QUOTE]
Thanx!!!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Dec 10 2004, 01:57 PM
> *My sister gave me this tip...maybe you all knew it, but I didn't!
> 
> Brinkley often gets out the front door b/c my kids leave it open inadvertently...and it SCARES me to death b/c we live on a busy street and he runs FROM me and absolutely WILL NOT come!! I have coerced him a few times with treats...but he is catching on to that....
> ...


[/QUOTE]


my friend just told me that also to run the other way
actually i am so paranoid about this because a few weeks ago these people i know who had a maltese she was taking her kids to school and her daughter forgot something so she ran inside to get it and the maltese got out got hit by a car and died so i am so nervous when i open my door because maxi is always right behind me , i also get nervous when my dog walker comes and i tell her please be careful maxi is as fast as lightening
when i first got maxi and i was at my friends house and he was playing outside i had the harness on him and he somehow got out and he was running down the street the more i ran after him, the more he ran i stopped cars and im screaming maxi maxi finally i cornered him and practically body slammed him, i thought my heart was going to stop , this has happened a few times he is like houdini he gets out and he runs







scarry


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maxismom_@Dec 11 2004, 07:25 AM
> *...this has happened a few times he is like houdini he gets out and he runs
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
HUH!!!???


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Dec 11 2004, 10:53 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HUH!!!???








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22097
[/B][/QUOTE]


Houdini-(sp?)...the magician...meaning Maxi 's fast and like magic...Common Buttercup...gotta hangover today....LOL!?!?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A better thing to do would be to train a reliable recall and a solid wait command at the door. We had a young Maltese hit by a car and require reconstructive jaw surgery doing the same thing. She never ran far and never ran into the street, but it only took once. She's lucky to be alive. Many dogs are not so lucky. A reliable recall can be life-saving.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Dec 11 2004, 04:02 PM
> *A better thing to do would be to train a reliable recall and a solid wait command at the door. We had a young Maltese hit by a car and require reconstructive jaw surgery doing the same thing. She never ran far and never ran into the street, but it only took once. She's lucky to be alive. Many dogs are not so lucky. A reliable recall can be life-saving.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22157*


[/QUOTE]


My "recall" is reliable and effective until he gets outside...LOL...now "wait" we are not so hot on, but he comes and sits on command quite well in the house etc...just not when he escapes outside leashless...


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Dec 11 2004, 02:38 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


Houdini-(sp?)...the magician...meaning Maxi 's fast and like magic...Common Buttercup...gotta hangover today....LOL!?!?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22152
[/B][/QUOTE]







I know who Houdini is, you butt! LOL How do you escape a harness? Unless it's not on tight enough :/.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Dec 11 2004, 08:56 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I know who Houdini is, you butt! LOL How do you escape a harness? Unless it's not on tight enough :/.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22203
[/B][/QUOTE]

When brinkley escapes he doesn't have his harness on b/c i am not INTENDING for him to go out...oh...ok..i get it now...
she said he had a harness on...so he must be like houdini and get out of his harness..hehehehehehehehehe


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

HAHA TLUNN--You know why I'm laughing at you!







neener neener NEEEEEEENER


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Have you taken an obedience class? The experience is often very helpful in adding distractions. 

Can you set him up on a light long line at the front door, open it, walk out with him, then call him back in, reward with a yummy treat, then let him go back out and explore on the line with you watching safely? Once he is distracted, call him again. Also, just work a recall on leash in front of the house. Do a few, then let him sniff and walk around a bit instead of going right in the house. 

One big problem is we tend to call our dogs to end their fun, like coming in the house or leaving the dog park. We don't mean it to be a bad thing, but they'd rather stay out and play. Calling them and letting them go back to playing increases their motivation to come for their reward, knowing the likelihood is that they'll get to go back to playing.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i can pretty much leave the door wide open while i get groceries and the dogs wont run out (of course we havent had a dog walk by our house while we've done that. LOL). i basically put them on the leash, open the door, tell them to sit, and stay. if they try to run out....slam the door. keep doing that till they get that they have to sit and stay.







it works!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Dec 11 2004, 11:18 PM
> *Have you taken an obedience class? The experience is often very helpful in adding distractions.
> 
> Can you set him up on a light long line at the front door, open it, walk out with him, then call him back in, reward with a yummy treat, then let him go back out and explore on the line with you watching safely? Once he is distracted, call him again. Also, just work a recall on leash in front of the house. Do a few, then let him sniff and walk around a bit instead of going right in the house.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Yes, we took an obedience class...in a distracting place...he got valedictorian...I guess we need to go back...







My baby needs remediation








I am assuming he just FLIES out because he is mostly inside-he sees the chance for freedom...and...he knows the outside dogs are there...I don't mind him going out...IF he would listen and not run like a wild maniac everywhere. I just need to trust him. Our lab has the run of the yard when we are out there...she listens and will NOT step out of our grass-(the bassett is a different story)-But Brinkley jsut hasn't caught onto that rule yet. So far he has only left our yard once to bark a little closer at the dogs across the street...that is when I tried that new trick of running away from him...to try and get him out of the street. Plus, I don't EVER intentionally take him out without a leash/harness on...so he knows if I get that out, we are "going". Otherwise, he stays-and we go. So without his harness/leash, he should know that he is not "going".


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Dec 11 2004, 11:58 PM
> *Yes, we took an obedience class...in a distracting place...he got valedictorian...I guess we need to go back...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

LOL My dogs end up in classes for years. It's fun and a great experience for them. Mikey still goes to private lessons when he feels up to it. Jonathan did obedience classes for the first few years I had him. Now we do a lot of behavior modification at home with him and field trips.


----------



## rachael8888 (Oct 19, 2004)

thanks for the tip 







i have the same problem


----------



## Silverstardust (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Dec 10 2004, 03:10 PM
> *ive tried running away from jongee too when she had the habit running out the door (she doesnt do it anymore but i know shes waiting for the right moment )
> 
> most of the time she was too busy sniffing around doing her own buisness, she ignored me running away from her so i feel like an idiot  running bymyself
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Allo Mee, Thank you for the info on the top notch.
Just read on the running away behavior and I assure you it sent my heart in a frenzy. Yet I was laughing almost to tear







and I know it is of nerves and fear. :new_Eyecrazy: I always have my little Sheila on leash but I know if she had the opportunity to escape and explore freely the dangers would be there as well. -_- So my fears are not unfounded I just know if something was to happen to her I would be completely devasteded







But the thought of you running the other way alone and the way it makes you feel I can so readily identifie.







But all and all it really is an uneasy feeling on how frightning these ""little birdbrains at times" of little geniuses" can make us feel. I think if Sheila was to run out on me like that "my heart would not survive the shock of fear"







Take good care stay safe take it slow








Silver


----------

